# Vids from last year! for TLS!!!!!



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

this is from a walgreens, sorry about quality i was by myself, and the carmera was on a base of a light pole.

http://i153.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid153.photobucket.com/albums/s232/redneckff97/kmc380.flv


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks man, the vid was great. How much snow did you have? Thanks again




Tim:waving:


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

from the infamous church!! this was before the rest of the "crew" made there way in. i only got one pass on flim cuz the wind blew my camera off me. :realmad: enjoy tim

http://i153.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid153.photobucket.com/albums/s232/redneckff97/kmc390.flv


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Dude thanks.....that lot looks like alot of fun. I want all types of multi media this winter. And that brand new dodge of urs.....with the boss plow!






Thanks, tim :waving:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nice vids, although i cant really see the 1st one lol. what kind of exhaust you got?


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

ha HD boss i was thinkin these vids are more exhaust clips, then plowin vids. any the truck had stock y-pipe gutted cat, glasspack to 2-4 in tips. the motor had a small mopar performance cam


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

great vids i did enjoy that throaty exhaust too


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

nice vids looking forward to winter tls is bringing for us.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

gkm;573405 said:


> nice vids looking forward to winter tls is bringing for us.


Its coming, old man winter has it out for the i95 area!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;573678 said:


> Its coming, old man winter has it out for the i95 area!


if youre wrong with all these optomistic predictions youve been giving, im coming to NJ and smacking you wesport


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;573701 said:


> if youre wrong with all these optomistic predictions youve been giving, im coming to NJ and smacking you wesport


Can your gf smack me instead?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;573706 said:


> Can your gf smack me instead?


i cant wait till winter, im hopping in the truck right now :angry: :salute:

make sure your girl knows im coming, she wasnt ready last time


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;573718 said:


> i cant wait till winter, im hopping in the truck right now :angry: :salute:
> 
> make sure your girl knows im coming, she wasnt ready last time


She does not plow in the truck, just waits for me to get home and salt!:waving:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;573723 said:


> She does not plow in the truck, just waits for me to get home and salt!:waving:


funny, because she waits for my sprayer


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is a pic of my girl helping out during the sleet storm......http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=45437:rolleyes:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

pulled that one out of the archives lol. you wish your girl could lift a snowblower like mine wesport


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;573731 said:


> pulled that one out of the archives lol. you wish your girl could lift a snowblower like mine wesport


I kno she prob lifts you like that!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;573733 said:


> I kno she prob lifts you like that!


--deleted what i said before it got deleted-- lol

lets just say i cant talk about those things on PS 

come on man, lets see your girl


----------

